# Indian and British expats are biggest buyers of real estate in Dubai, report shows



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Indian expats were responsible for the biggest chunk of real estate sales in Dubai in 2009, a new*study has revealed. The figures, included in FutureBrand’s Gulf Real Estate Study, showed that nearly a quarter,*some 24%, of sales by value in the city involved Indian investors. The data, supplied by DUBAIFocus in association with Dubai Land Department, also [...]

Click to read the full news article: Indian and British expats are biggest buyers of real estate in Dubai, report shows...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Nickyboywade (Aug 5, 2010)

An interesting article. I would like to find out what the figures actually were for volume of purchases compared to previous years and not just percentages. Does this reflect that Dubai is picking up in terms of real estate, I doubt it if the Brits are second as credit is tough for us to obtain still, so the volumes can't be that high.

Does anyone know any different...?!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Interesting article! I wonder how long it's going to be before someone comes along and blames the Indians for the fall in rental and real estate sale prices in Dubai seeing as 24% of investors are from my country.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

But of course NRis are the biggest buyers of property in Dubai as they make up by far the biggest proportion of the population... 
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> But of course NRis are the biggest buyers of property in Dubai as they make up by far the biggest proportion of the population...
> -


Well if you compare real estate prices in Dubai with back home, Mumbai more specifically...as an NRI, it would make more sense for me to invest in an apartment in Dubai than in Mumbai because the prices are pretty much at the same level right now. Dubai just has more to offer in terms of the amenities that come with the apartment or villa than Mumbai.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Check out what the Iranians buy.
They own most appts in Dubai by far.
Was with one the other day as he purchased 36 two beds in a building not even finished yet.
Pity it was only a business meeting and not a mate.


----------

